# Grocery delivery



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

I've searched on this forum but with no success on this subject. Would anyone please share their experiences with grocery delivery? Especially around the JBR and Palm areas. Thanks.

Shock


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We have tried delivery from Choitrams in JBR. We called Almaya first but they said they have a 50AED limit. We then called Choitrams and they didn't specify any limit. We have never ordered produce and stick to pre-packaged items like bottled products, milk, health and beauty items etc. We just don't feel comfortable having someone else pick out onions/tomatoes or meat products for us.

The service is great. We normally get our stuff delivered to us in 20-30 minutes and it's free. We normally use this service for a small list .... for a longer list, we just go visit a bigger department stores once every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the reply ...i prefer to pick my produce and meats myself as well. but for the canned goods/staples it would be convenient for delivery. Thanks again.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can also use Early Bird. They have a delivery schedule for each area and delivery is free on those days, else you can specify the date and time or have your order delivered within the hour for a small fee.

I use them for the pre packaged products that I can't be bothered (or that would be too heavy) to drag from the car, to the lifts and then to the door.


----------



## chicagoguydubai (Apr 20, 2012)

*Any Luck?*

I know this post is old, but have you had any luck finding a decent service?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm jealous... your post came after my post by approximately 8 minutes and you already have over 700 views while I have none!!


----------

